# Squirrel recipes



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone got a real simple squirrel recipe. I was going some squirrel i shot this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Salt/pepper and fry the pieces. Remove and drain most of the peanut oil out and add enough flour to make a roux... keep stirring until it is medium brown. Add one sliced onion and 2 cups of water and bring to a boil. Add the fried squirrell and cook on med-low for an hour and a half. Spoon over white rice... :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

If I am in a hurry I just pan fry them with salt and pepper


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

heres a simple but tasty recipe that my uncle taught me with venison but i use it for squirrel

first wash your squirrel and cut it into cubes. you might need 6+ squirrels for a full meal.

next get some flour and put it in a deep dish than add creole salt and pepper and mix them to gether (the amount of ingredients differs from amount of squirrel and the more creole the spicier)

now roll your washed squirrel cubes into the flour mixture till coated

next pour some vegetable oil in a deep skillet on high heat fry the squirrel cubes till golden brwon or darkish

happy eatin!


----------

